# Mystery wheels - HELP



## cbiker64 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anybody seen these wheels before? No branding on the back, just the dimensions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I think those are Saab Sonnet wheels


----------



## cbiker64 (Oct 8, 2011)

hmm, i spent like an hour on google trying to find a photo of a saab with them but no luck.


----------



## Jon821 (Jan 30, 2008)

dodge colt?


----------



## cbiker64 (Oct 8, 2011)

Same as before... google should make a search function to put your images in to find similar ones. These came on my 1980 caddy but cant find them on anything else and since there is no manufacturing marks it makes me think they aren't VW. If anyone has any info I'd be pumped!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Sonnets have a really wide 5-bolt pattern...


----------



## cbiker64 (Oct 8, 2011)

yes i noticed the large majority of the saabs i googled were a 5 bolt, mine are 4x100.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Datsun B210. I found a pair at he wreaking ward that look just like that, They were on a B210.


----------



## GriffDasRad (Oct 13, 2008)

closest I could find to the wheels in question on a Datsun B210 were these:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Man that is close, its hard to tell.


----------



## cbiker64 (Oct 8, 2011)

Those were the closest looking ones that I could find as well and they are pretty different looking from mine.


----------



## GriffDasRad (Oct 13, 2008)

hiiii cory :heart: hehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I knew I had seen these before, they are Dodge Omni 024 wheels


----------



## cbiker64 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome thank you good sir! Hey Camille :heart:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

ooo! powdercoat them black and polish the faces. that would be classy.


----------

